# Anyone see this new body kit?



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

New body kit from Proline Racing.



















Also posted at a.net


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

First time I've seen it. At first look it needs a grille.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

Its for a Radio control car


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2002)

Ha ha...that's funny...talk about slammed. You wouldn't even be able to get out of the drive way...


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I'm kinda likin' those flames....


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *I'm kinda likin' those flames.... *



So am I.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *Its for a Radio control car *


Wish it was for real...I'm really diggin' it!


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Wish it was for real...I'm really diggin' it! *


Damn I`m liken it it an awful lot, gettin a Woodie!


----------

